# American Kenpo Videos - Master Tabatabai



## lifewise (Jun 12, 2002)

I recently received a new Century Video catalogue and noticed a number of Kenpo and American Kenpo video products listed in it.

Master Mohamad Tabatabai has a two page section with several videos listed. Does anyone know Master Tabatabai, or seen the quality of these videos?

Just curious.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I recently received a new Century Video catalogue and noticed a number of Kenpo and American Kenpo video products listed in it.
> 
> ...



I think Mr. Tabatabai's tapes are good. He does a good job of explaining the techniques within the forms with their corresponding names. They are professionally done and you can get all sets and forms. I only have one of his self defense tapes and its ok as well, maybe not as crisp as his original instructor (Mr. Tatum) who has some excellent self defense tapes, But you can definitely get the information from Mr. Tabatabi's tapes and I would say his forms/sets tapes are particularly good. 

But that's my opinion, jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 12, 2002)

I have Mr. Tabatabi's stick set tape. It is very good quality, easy to follow, and goes into detail. I havent seen any of his other tapes. Tim Bulot has a very good quick reference technique series. Mr. Bulot is a 4th or 5th under Tatum. 

Gary Catherman


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



I did at one time, way back in the day. Literally years ago, but I have since lost that link. It was pretty nice, could buy the tapes from there (at a discount) and there was a picture of his school and it told of his organization. But like I said that was years ago.

jb:asian:


----------



## lifewise (Jun 12, 2002)

GD, I found this after a real quick search online.

http://www.martialartsgear.com/Videos/American_Kenpo_Videos/American_Kenpo_Videos.shtml


The site isn't really about Tabatabai, but it shows the videos and descriptions similar to those sold by Century.


----------



## lifewise (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review jbkenpo.


----------



## lifewise (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> *I have Mr. Tabatabi's stick set tape. It is very good quality, easy to follow, and goes into detail.
> *



Thanks Kalicombat, I will have to look for that one sometime.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> Do you have a site?
> *:asian: *




It was 

http://www.akkf.com/

I found this at

http://www.martialinfo.com/search/nonschools/det_id.asp?siteid=66


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

the old akkf did back in the day, but no longer..


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



yeah, it works. It just brings up a generic woodland hills kenpo advertisement 

Woodland Hills Kenpo Karate 
Address: 20929 Ventura Blvd. #26 Woodland Hills CA USA 
Phone: (818) 992-6610  
Mr. Mohamad Tabatabaei ...

jb:asian:

p.s. It is misspelled like that in the ad...


----------



## tonbo (Jun 13, 2002)

I have a couple of the tapes, both advanced and beginner, both empty hand and staff sets.

Mr. Tabatabai does a pretty darn good job, IMHO, in detailing the techniques and breaking them down.  He does the same with his forms tapes.  You get to see the various angles (the standard front and back most often), both full speed and slowed down.  When doing the forms, he breaks down the actions pretty well, showing you what is happening in each case.  Same with the techniques.

He also gives the occasional "what if" scenario, which is also nice.

I think the thing that I like most about tapes like his are when they do the slo-mo.  It gives me a chance to see where additional openings are that might be exploited.

All in all, I'd give the tapes a good rating.

Peace--


----------



## Rainman (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I recently received a new Century Video catalogue and noticed a number of Kenpo and American Kenpo video products listed in it.
> 
> ...



 They are good reference material if you do the material  that way, as far as direction and angles.   His movements are a little choppy for my interpretation.  If your teacher is skillful they could be an asset as far as raw material goes.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

chad did you notice the forms hand signals (on the Tatum vids)....?
 

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 14, 2002)

.....about the Tabatabai videos......

Is it just me, or does he seem to hold his energy really high up in his chest?  

I would agree that his movements seem a bit "choppy" and less fluid than I am used to seeing, but I kinda figured that was just him.  Seems to be the same with his "rooting"--it just seems a bit "high" for me, but then again......he's a bit higher up there in rank than I am, and I could be wrong....

Anyway, yes, the tapes are good as *reference* materials.  Strong recommendation would be to watch the tapes, then ask questions of others about the techniques.

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *chad did you notice the forms hand signals (on the Tatum vids)....?
> 
> ...



Are they different or something?

Question GD - The hand signals that signify which form you are doing start at short 3 or short 1?


----------



## Rainman (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *chad did you notice the forms hand signals (on the Tatum vids)....?
> 
> ...



No I have not-  I never have viewed his forms...     


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> Are they different or something?
> Question GD - The hand signals that signify which form you are doing start at short 3 or short 1? *



Yes, and or something!:rofl: 

Every Form has hand signals...... 
Starting with Short Form # 1

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _*
> No I have not-  I never have viewed his Forms. *



When you get a chance Look at Tatum's and watch closely at which side he starts the signals.

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

well what about the hand signals... been waiting all day, besides, I'm Rainman dammit 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL whats that got to do with the price of eggs?:rofl:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

How bout this: what sort of an offensive or defensive weapons do the handsignals make (short 1 to 6):rtfm: 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2002)

Anyone here like Mr Bulot's videos?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *How bout this: what sort of an offensive or defensive weapons do the handsignals make (short 1 to 6):rtfm: :asian: *



What?
and what is rtfm mean?
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



hehehe ... *R*ead *T*he *F*argin *M*anual!

Only it's not "fargin"


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I dunno what rftm means... I liked the eyebrow movement 
though :rofl: 


Short 2 signals:  heel palm and a nostral rip.  Works well as an insert to leaping crane if it is done using a kick down behind the right knee.   That is one way to rip a nose off.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

small these days....... anyways.. who said I had any manuals!!

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




That is cool- now I don't have to list Infinite Insights anymore- I can use that smiley:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _*
> Short 2 signals:  heel palm and a nostral rip.  Works well as an insert to leaping crane if it is done using a kick down behind the right knee.   That is one way to rip a nose off.
> *



Now where did you come up with that?
:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

I did it, then had to go in search of a movement that matched it.  If you turn your hand palm facing you (with fingers in short 2 formation) You will notice something should fit in there.  A long time ago a friend of mine interpreted the close of long 4 as a heel palm sandwich... I then learned every movement should have offensive and defensive ideas attatched to them in order to avoid wasted motion.   

Then again I try to find it in all movements,  then I can practice all the time

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

closely....... there are an incredible amount of interesting little "extras" that you will see....

:asian:

(those are called "accent marks") wink


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *closely....... there are an incredible amount of interesting little "extras" that you will see....
> 
> ...




Hmmm what is an example you use... or are they samting?



:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

The hand signals start on the left side don't they?

Have they always been a part of the forms or were they put there later?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

They have all started on the left then go to the right, then up and out to the cat position...... but some do it backwards...... like the mis print in book 5 to see who learned from a book and who learned from an actual instructor.

You NEVER start on the right side even if you are doin only 1/2 the form.


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

Sneaky that Mr. Parker was, very very sneaky  



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

For good reason too....
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

Can you explain the reasons for the hand signals, and why they start where they do?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> Can you explain the reasons for the hand signals, and why they start where they do?
> *



Originally it was to signal the judges non verbally what form you were doing..... so you start on the left to show the judges on that side then to the right then from the right lower side you simply raise up without crossing your body and advance the salutation to completion.

:asian:


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 8, 2005)

Mohamad's web address is www.WoodlandHillsKenpo.com.  I suggest you don't email him though . . . as I built the web site for him and complain every month or two about him not checking his Email.  (I go on under his name and toss all the junk mail out every month or so.)

Mohamad is one of the best Kenpo instructors I know . . . but his computer skills are equal to his interest in computers  . . . nill to none.

And if you don't tell him I said that I'm safe, because I told him about this forum and when he heard it was computer related - his eyes glassed over.

Love ya Mohamad, now go check your email!


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Rich i have a tape of Master Tabatabai when he was an under belt 
 he was just learning kenpo from Larry,you know it's funny looking at the person back then and then now ,,,wow that was in 1978. 
 i have pictures of myself back when i was just started out(1965) and when i look at the one s when i got older i said when did the gray happen??


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 13, 2005)

hope this work's this is from 1976


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 13, 2005)

picture did not come out. have to try again sorry


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 14, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i have a tape of Master Tabatabai when he was an under belt
> he was just learning kenpo from Larry,you know it's funny looking at the person back then and then now ,,,wow that was in 1978.


You know George, any time you feel like inviting me over to watch some of these videos with you, I'll supply the popcorn brother. 

A tape of Tabatabai learning from Mr. Tatum back in 1978....too cool.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Mr seabrook i have to wait for the gas prices to go way down before i have you over to the house (lol)


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I remember Mohamad very well as an orange belt.  We all kind of hated him . . . because he was already moving like Larry and Mr. Parker.

Check out the picture in the icon above.  You can just see Mohamad watching Mr. Parker kick me.  Mohamad, Barbara and a few other "Old Timers" were going to black that night.

"Old Timers"  Darn, I remember when we were the kids and the old times were . . . Ron Chapel . . . and a few other old guys.  Now it's us?  

So what does that make Mr. Chapel?  (Why do I think I'm going to pay for that remark when Doc gets well?)


----------

